# Madison, the circus dog



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Each year my department at the University takes part in the Homecoming decorating contest. This year the theme was The Greatest Show on Earth. I was the Ringmaster and Madison was my circus dog. Here she is in her costume posing on her 'box' at home and one of her relaxing on my desk at the office. She charmed the judges and even jumped through a hoop for them. I hope we win!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Glenda your little circus girl is precious and oh so pretty :wub: I can't see why you wouldn't win, I'd vote for you


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she looks so adorable in her little tutu!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That sounds like so much fun! Madison makes a great circus dog!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Love it! Madison stole the show I am sure.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome. The alum will love it.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How could you NOT win? :wub::wub: Madison is looking tutu cute as a circus dog!!:wub::wub: Love it. :chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So pretty! :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, our Department didn't win, but we sure had fun! Here's me as the Ring Mistress, my colleague, Bev, as a clown, and of course the star of the show, Madison the Maltese Circus Dog! She performed on cue and even jumped through a hoop another 'clown' brought. 

It was so much fun to have her at my office for the day. We even had a student who is very afraid of dogs face her fear and hold Madison. She asked us to take her picture so she could prove to her family that she wasn't afraid! She said they'd never believe it without proof.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

What :w00t: You definitely should have won!!!!! Glad you had fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The photos are adorable, wow the winner must have really been something else because I would have picked you. I kept thinking that Jodi would have been afraid of the hoop LOL. And it's pretty neat that student was so proud of herself for not being afraid.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

what a cute idea! THe she and the tutu are adorable!!


----------

